# Norton Firewall - File Sharing



## ritag (Aug 15, 2006)

I have set up a home network - I have Norton Security 2006 - I set it to permit file sharing. It works, except when I turn off my notebook and log back on the next day - it can't see the network - I then turn off Norton Firewall and both computers - then I can see the network. Then I can turn the Norton Firewall back on. It works until I shut down the notebook. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Get rid of Norton. :smile:


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Or keep Norton.

Go under Personal Firewall > Advanced > General and change everything to 'Permit'. Do this on both computers and see if it helps any.


----------

